# Advice on buying 1990 644



## 129366 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking to buy a 644 with about 120,000 miles on the clock on a 1991 plate. I have concerns that at this mileage we will start to run into major mechanical problems due to wear and tear etc. I dont really want to buy one and then see it needing lots of work over the next few years. We have 3 children under 8 and we need it to be reliable. Do they go on for ever or should we be looking to spend more money and get a later one?


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello Stanley. I would say that these days the mileage doesnt matter too much. If its been well maintained you can pretty much take it that you will probably get many more years service from it. I have a 20 year old talbot express that i have 100% confidence i can "go anywhere" in it. the only other advice i would give is just take someone with you that knows about engines and the like and they would pretty much tell you if its showing any signs of wear. Welcome to the site and well done in the cup on saturday.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

It really depends on the way it has been looked after and serviced.

I have just sold a 1992 Hymer 534 on the 2.5 Fiat running gear. It was lower mileage at just under 70k miles. I would describe them as bullet proof if well looked after, will do big mileages. They run and run and run. Also very basic so that if anything does go wrong, they are very easy and generally inexpensive to repair.

I would happily have taken off for a 10,000 mile tour in it no problem.

If you get a good well looked after one, that mileage is no problem at all but obviously make proper checks and take all the usual precautions before buying.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stanley - I take it that it is Stanley (like the username) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to MHF.

I think that with a van of that age and mileage, past maintenance becomes a very important issue. There's no reason whatsoever that the mechanical bits can't do another 100,000 miles provided they've been well maintained throughout their working life. Do you have access to a service history? Has the current owner had the van for a long time? Does the chassis look well maintained, rear springs free from rust, absence of any oil leaks, does it have an aura of "cared for" about it?

The habitation part can go on for ever on those older Hymers so maybe not a lot to worry about there - but do check carefully for any dampness, that can cause you much more grief than a blown engine ever will.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

My 1994 Fiat Ducato 2.5 TD has done 107,000 miles and I believe it would do another 107,000 just goes on and on with very few problems. I did need to have the alko chassis rear axle replaced a few years ago and that hurt the pocket but other than that it has been a dream.
Ian


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have a 1991 J plate 644 which we made sure before we bought it had a good history with receipts etc.

No major issues except for the normal run of the mill things like tyres, exhausts etc.

Get an RAC inspection if buying private - its well worth it.


----------

